
Lifelock Dinged $12 Million for Deceptive Business Practices - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/03/lifelock-accused-of-running-con-operation/
======
johng
I think they need to do more. They need to put the CEO in jail and set an
example.

